# Cabo Rico 38



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

In August 2007 First Mate "Tish" and I purchased a 1985 Cabo Rico 38' in Rock Hall MD, Rock Hall is also our new home since leaving Bear Delaware in July. We will be sailing out of Swan Creek Marina this summer. I was wondering if there were any other Cabo owners in the Chesapeake Bay area?
We are also two boat owners now so if you know anyone who might be interested in a real nice cruise ready 1985 Hunter 28.5 get in touch with me at jon.goose (at) hotmail.com. The Hunter has been real good to us and we want her to have a good home and be back on the water as soon as posible!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I think there is another CR38 in your homeport, _Brass Ring_. I am acquainted with the owners and could give you some contact info if you're interested.

I see plenty of CR38s around on the Bay, so you should be able to meet others if you poke around a bit.

P.S. Welcome to SailNet!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great boat, congratulations. There is a very active Cabo Rico owners site and lots of them on the Chessy. I don't have the link but you can probably Google it to find out. Best of luck with her.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of us sailnet users will be joining up at Worton Creek the weekend of June 15th. If interested this thread discusses it:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chesapeake-bay/40803-sailnet-rendezvous-2008-a.html

I'd love to see your Cabo Rico, the are an exceeding nice example of what is right with a monohull.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats JonGoose, very nice crusing boat...so well made and the joinery is superb on all the CR's

We are just across the bay in Rock Creek on the Patapsco. We often go for a shorter weekend sail and wind up anchored on Saturdays in Swan Creek. We also do lots of sailing on the Chester also. As Chuckles said feel free to join us for a raft up in Whorton in June. There are a few others from sailnet here in Rock Creek.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet and the Chesapeake Bay...you will love it and congrats on a great boat, I have always admired the CR's. 

We "hit" Swan Creek often when time is short, were in a Tartan 37, Windgeist, see you out there. There was a fun thread a while back "Crossing the bar into Rockhall" 

FYI...you may want to change your email to read "jon.goose (at) hotmail.com"


----------



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks JohnRPollard I will keep my eyes out for Brass Ring. I read the thread on rafting up on Worton Creek in June and it sounds like fun chucklesR and chef2sail, Ill bring the beer! Thanks for the welcome guy's! We will be docked at Swan Creek Marina B or C were not sure yet so give us a hail if your on the Swan. Thanks for the advice T37Chef.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Gosslings Dark Rum and Coke Zero. Beer is for battering fish and maybe washing hair.


What is or will be your boat's name Jon?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Beer is for battering fish and maybe washing hair.


Ahhh...I am going to have to ask my wife to smuggle some beer back from Austria for you to taste!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

jon,
Were you able to find the CR owners group site?


----------



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

chucklesR don't get me wrong I fly a pirate flag and so it is that I drink rum as well. But the beer is cheaper in volume and I do like my beer! T37Chef I was in Austria skiing in the mid 70's and it was some of the best beer I have had in my entire 55 year life, second came the beer I drank in New Zealand. I'd really like to sail the Cabo back to New Zealand and drink some more of that beer!!!!!! The Austrian beer had quite a kick at least what I remember about drinking it. Those were my wild and wolley days, drinking and skiing, drinking and skiing, drinking and skiing and I don't remember what came after that.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd never put down another person's drink , well yeah, guess I would 
I've never been a fan of beer that's all.

No hair to wash, fish fries on a boat are smelly.


oh, boat name? So we can hail you on the bay?
Patience Two for me


----------



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

The boats name will be "Jon Goose" after the farm we live on.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

TOh, okay, got it - thanks


----------



## roderunner (Nov 27, 2011)

*JonGoose*

Hello,
Is your boat still for sale? If so, please contact me at [email protected]. Thanks.

Leonard


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

I think that boat was sold. You interested in a Cabo?


----------



## roderunner (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been looking at the Cabo Rico 38 for about a year but I haven't actually seen one in person yet. I currently have an Ericson 38 in Mexico that I plan to sell but not necessarily before I purchase another boat. Not many Cabo Ricos for sale in the Southwest. Thanks.


----------



## teddier1 (Apr 8, 2008)

My buddy had a 34 and it was a beautiful boat. How does she sail compared to the hunter? Good luck with her.


----------



## nsartor (Dec 20, 2008)

You have purchased well grasshopper! We have taken our Cabo Rico XL 38 from our home port here in Beaufort, NC over to the Bahamas, down the Eastern Caribbean to Trinidad, over the top of Venezuela to the ABC's and then down to Columbia and the San Blas for some of the best sailing/cruising in the world. The HURTH transmission failed us and I had to get a new one in Bonaire, but after that she brought us back up through Houduras, Belize and Mexico with some AWESOME sailing. For a big solid boat she sails like stink and with the cutter rig there are always options. We had just the staysail up all the way to Bermuda in 35 knot winds and she rode them like a purebred. Unfortunately SWEET CAROLINA will have to move on to the next cruiser as my wife's health has gone south but the cruising prolonged the good times for an extra 2 years 

If you sail south give us a shout in Beaufort, NC

Nick, Carolyn and Keegan Sartor
S/V SWEET CAROLINA


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard and welcome to Rock Hall. I'm in The Sailing Emporium on Rock Hall Harbor just south of Swan Creek. There are two CR in that marina that come to mind, a 42 named Meander and a 36. Stop by sometime or give a shout on the VHS when you see Rhythm. The pretty lady at the helm is my wife, I'll be the ape adjusting lines.

Enjoy your beautiful new boat, explore the Chesapeake, great place to sail.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

FYI..we Cabo owners use the following site..

Discussions - caborico | Google Groups

Regards,

Clay
s/v 'Tango' 
Cabo Rico '34
Lankford Bay Marina
Rock Hall,Md.


----------

